# Mausprobleme in Spielen



## christianth (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit mit meiner Maus Probleme in Spielen. Und zwar fühlt sich die Mausbewegung schwammig  und unflüssig an. Wenn ich meinen Controller angeschlossen habe war alles flüssig und in der Regel habe ich 80+ fps.
Als ich mir Battlefield 1 gekauft habe musste ich meinen Grafiktreiber von Geforce aktualisieren. Seitdem war die Mausbewegung unflüssig. Ich habe dann die Treiber deinstalliert und dann ging es wieder. Seit einiger Zeit ist das Problem jedoch wieder aufgetaucht.
Deswegen vermute ich liegt es an den Treibern die Probleme mit der Maus haben , habe auch schon mehrere Treiber getestet aber ohne Erfolg . Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte oder woran es sonst noch liegen kann. Meine Maus ist übrigens die
Razer Deathadder Chroma und ich benutze das Programm Razer Synapse für die Einstellungen.

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar! 
​


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2018)

Hmmm
Anderer USB-Anschluss getestet?
Andere Maus getestet?
Laufen andere Programme (Geforce Experiance, Fraps, etc) nebenher. Die mal deaktivieren / deinstallieren.
Auch für die Maus brauchts eigentlich kein Programm wie Synapse. 
Win erkennt die Maus auch so.
Was meinst Du mir Geforce-Treiber deinstalliert?  Welchen Grafiktreiber hast Du denn?

Sind zwar keine wirklichen Lösungen. Aber bis die echten Experten hier wach sind,...


----------



## christianth (12. Mai 2018)

Nein , solche Programme laufen nicht nebenbei.
Das Mausprogramm ist für mich schon hilfreich um Tasten umzulegen oder um die Mausgeschwindigkeit zu verändern. Das Programm hatte ich auch schon von Anfang an installiert.
Mit Geforce-Treibern meinte ich die Grafiktreiber die man für jede Nvidia Grafikkarte hat. Aktuell habe ich den Treiber 388.31 für die gtx 1060.
Eine andere Maus habe ich noch nicht getestet. Ich werde heute mal eine andere anschließen .

Schonmal danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2018)

Hast du mal den Controller vom PC entfernt? vlt stört der ja? Hast du eine andere Maus, mit der es einwandfrei geht? Ist es nur in Games?


----------



## christianth (14. Mai 2018)

Habe den Controller erst wegen dem Problem eingesteckt. Und ja, das Problem ist nur in Games und mit jeder Maus gleich :c


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2018)

christianth schrieb:


> Habe den Controller erst wegen dem Problem eingesteckt. Und ja, das Problem ist nur in Games und mit jeder Maus gleich :c


 also, wenn es mit jeder Maus ist, dann könnte da was reinfunken - ein Virenscanner zB., oder irgendein Tuningtool. Oder einer der Mainboardtreiber müsste mal aktualisiert werden. Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard?


----------



## christianth (14. Mai 2018)

Mein Mainboard heißt " HM81-Plus " von Asus.


----------



## christianth (14. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, wenn es mit jeder Maus ist, dann könnte da was reinfunken - ein Virenscanner zB., oder irgendein Tuningtool. Oder einer der Mainboardtreiber müsste mal aktualisiert werden. Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard?



Mein Mainboard ist das "H81M-Plus " von Asus


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2018)

christianth schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard ist das "H81M-Plus " von Asus



Dann lad mal hier  https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/H81MPLUS/HelpDesk_Download/  die Treiber runter, du musst erst Dein Windows auswählen- Hast du Windows 10 64Bit? Da gibt es mehrere Treiber, lad mal Audio, LAN, Chipset und Hotfix runter. Das sind zip-Dateien - weißt du, wie man die entpackt und installiert?

Und falls du Virenscanner nutzt, vor allem falls es mehrere sind, dann mal testweise abschalten, falls die Treiber nix bringen.


----------



## christianth (15. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann lad mal hier  https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/H81MPLUS/HelpDesk_Download/  die Treiber runter, du musst erst Dein Windows auswählen- Hast du Windows 10 64Bit? Da gibt es mehrere Treiber, lad mal Audio, LAN, Chipset und Hotfix runter. Das sind zip-Dateien - weißt du, wie man die entpackt und installiert?
> 
> Und falls du Virenscanner nutzt, vor allem falls es mehrere sind, dann mal testweise abschalten, falls die Treiber nix bringen.



So , ich habe mir jetzt die 4 Treiber heruntergeladen. Wie man die entpackt weiß ich leider nicht. Man braucht dafür doch kostenpflichtige  Programme wie WinZip oder nicht?


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2018)

Versuchs mal mit 
7-Zip.de


----------



## christianth (15. Mai 2018)

Ok ,danke .  Ich warte dann lieber mal auf die Antwort von Herbboy bevor ich bei den ganzen Dateien noch irgendetwas falsch mache :o


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2018)

christianth schrieb:


> Ok ,danke .  Ich warte dann lieber mal auf die Antwort von Herbboy bevor ich bei den ganzen Dateien noch irgendetwas falsch mache :o


 Unter Windows 10, ich meine sogar ab Windows 7 kannst du die Dateien öffnen, als seien sie ein Ordner. Was für ein Windows hast du denn?


Am besten geht es so:

Mach auf C: einfach einen neuen Ordner "Treiber" oder so und kopiere die runtergeladenen ZIP-Dateien da rein, dann machst du innerhalb des Ordners einen Unterordner für jeden der Treiber, also zB LAN und Audio. Dann öffnest du in die jeweilige Zip-Datei wie einen Ordner, markierst alles und kopierst es (zB mit STRG+C), gehst aus der Zip-Datei wieder raus und dann in den passenden Ordner zB LAN - da fügst du das Kopierte dann per SRTG+V ein. Die Dateien werden dann in den neuen Ordner "entpackt". Wenn das fertig ist, suchst du eine Datei wie "Setup" oder "XX-Driver" (das XX steht für zB Audio oder LAN usw.) und startest die Datei, dann wird der entsprechende Treiber installiert. Das machst du dann mit jedem der Treiber, am besten jedesmal auch den PC 1x neu starten


----------



## christianth (15. Mai 2018)

Ok, das hat alles geklappt.  In den Ordnern sind ja mehrere Anwendungen. Soll ich jedes mal nur die "Setup" Anwendung öffnen ?

Was für ein Windows hast du denn?
Ich habe Windows 10 64-Bit


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2018)

christianth schrieb:


> Ok, das hat alles geklappt.  In den Ordnern sind ja mehrere Anwendungen. Soll ich jedes mal nur die "Setup" Anwendung öffnen ?


 wenn es eine Setup gibt, dann nimm die auch. Das ist stets die Datei, die die Treiber komplett und korrekt installiert.


----------



## christianth (15. Mai 2018)

Hat leider keine Wirkung gezeigt :c . Aber war trotzdem sinvoll mal die Treiber auf dem neusten Stand zu bringen :d


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2018)

Drück mal STRG+ALT+ENTF gleichzeitig, dann öffne den Taskmanager und wähle "Autostart" - was steht da alles? Vielleicht ist es eines der Programme schuld, die mit dem PC starten und die du vlt. am Ende nicht mal ständig brauchst...


----------



## christianth (16. Mai 2018)

Okay! Ich werde es mir mal anschauen.


----------



## christianth (17. Mai 2018)

Ist aufjedenfall in manchen Spielen besser geworden. Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge und Ideen um das Problem zu lösen!


----------

